# Nikon 35mm f/1.4G AF-S Nikkor Hands-on Review



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I love this guy, His reviews are hysterical.
Great walk about reviews in the streets of Hong Kong.

In this penultimate video of the season we take a look at the Nikon 35mm f/1.4G,
which is the fast 35 that all Nikon fans have been eagerly awaiting.
But the crucial question is - is it any good?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've been looking at getting a basic 50mm lens for my Nikon D80,
Trouble is, It's confusing as to which one to buy, Glad there is a video to explain the difference.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

I can't see the videos because i'm on my ipad. From your description, i would assume that you're referring to kai, from digitalrev.

Get the 50 1.8g, if you need a 1.4 aperture, get the sigma 50 1.4.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

phuviano said:


> I can't see the videos because i'm on my ipad. From your description, i would assume that you're referring to kai, from digitalrev.
> 
> Get the 50 1.8g, if you need a 1.4 aperture, get the sigma 50 1.4.


I don't like those plastic mount rings, I'd prefer to get metal mount rings,
But, Thanks, I'll check out the Sigma, Hadn't thought of them.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

The 50 1.8g has a metal mount.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know that "purple fringing" turns me off in the 35


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> I've been looking at getting a basic 50mm lens for my Nikon D80,
> Trouble is, It's confusing as to which one to buy, Glad there is a video to explain the difference.
> 
> 
> ...


Did he say what I think he said at the 3:10 mark? LMAO


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Did he say what I think he said at the 3:10 mark? LMAO


Yes, He's seriously funny,
I really don't know how he gets away with some of the stuff that he says.

This is like really high profile stuff he's reviewing too.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

phuviano said:


> The 50 1.8g has a metal mount.


Some of the cheaper ones are plastic, The ones that I've seen are.
I think I like the D type lens better anyways, Shifting to manual mode is important to me.
Even if they are noisy, I can live with a noisy focus, Bokeh doesn't matter to me either.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> Some of the cheaper ones are plastic, The ones that I've seen are.
> I think I like the D type lens better anyways, Shifting to manual mode is important to me.
> Even if they are noisy, I can live with a noisy focus, Bokeh doesn't matter to me either.


you can shift to manual on the G


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> you can shift to manual on the G


I thought the G version had the F stops inside a little window on the lens.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ah thought you meant focus


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You may be right on the metal mount on the G lens,
But, I do like the manual capabilities of the D lens.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> You may be right on the metal mount on the G lens,
> But, *I do like the manual capabilities of the D lens*.


How come?


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> How come?


My old school up bringing I guess has a lot to do with it,
Also I like shooting in manual mode, It allows me to be more creative.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> My old school up bringing I guess has a lot to do with it,
> Also I like shooting in manual mode, It allows me to be more creative.


As I do. I just think the question should be about quality and what you can afford.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> As I do. I just think the question should be about quality and what you can afford.


Yes, That's true, The G lens cost a bit more,
Also the maximum aperture is: f/1.8 and the minimum aperture is: *f/16* on the G lens

Where as for less money and the capability of manual use with the D lens,
You get the maximum aperture of f/1.8 and the minimum aperture of *f/22*

There is the biggest difference.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Lawrence said:


> Yes, That's true, The G lens cost a bit more,
> Also the maximum aperture is: f/1.8 and the minimum aperture is: *f/16* on the G lens
> 
> Where as for less money and the capability of manual use with the D lens,
> ...


Ah I did not notice that. Thanks for the info.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Are you really going to shoot at f22 on a 50 prime? Most people i know who use a 50 prime don't really go past f5.6. Before f22, defraction is going to affect the image, even at f16, defraction would most likely affect the image. My way of thinking is you buy a 1.4 or 1.8 to use it at that aperture, otherwise it defeats the purpose of have a low light lens. I have shot at f22 and above before, but not with 1.4, or 1.8 prime lens.

You don't need a manual aperture ring on a d80. All modern dslr's like the d80 have the aperture controlled by the camera. There is no purpose of an aperture ring on newer dslr's, maybe for video, but your camera doesn't shoot video. For a film camera, yes the aperture ring is needed, but not on a d80.

The 1.8g does cost about twice the price, but its twice the lens imo. Does everything better than the 1.8d. Flare resistance, bokeh, corner to corner sharpness wide open, af speed, colour/contrast, etc...


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

phuviano said:


> Are you really going to shoot at f22 on a 50 prime? Most people i know who use a 50 prime don't really go past f5.6. Before f22, defraction is going to affect the image, even at f16, defraction would most likely affect the image. My way of thinking is you buy a 1.4 or 1.8 to use it at that aperture, otherwise it defeats the purpose of have a low light lens. I have shot at f22 and above before, but not with 1.4, or 1.8 prime lens.
> 
> You don't need a manual aperture ring on a d80. All modern dslr's like the d80 have the aperture controlled by the camera. There is no purpose of an aperture ring on newer dslr's, maybe for video, but your camera doesn't shoot video. For a film camera, yes the aperture ring is needed, but not on a d80.
> 
> The 1.8g does cost about twice the price, but its twice the lens imo. Does everything better than the 1.8d. Flare resistance, bokeh, corner to corner sharpness wide open, af speed, colour/contrast, etc...


There are days in very bright sunshine at the beach I know I'll need better than f/16,
Whether that is in the winter with bright snow or in the summer with reflective water.
To each their own, I guess I'm a bit of a loner when it comes to common or uncommon norms.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

phuviano said:


> I can't see the videos because i'm on my ipad. From your description, i would assume that you're referring to kai, from digitalrev.
> 
> Get the 50 1.8g, if you need a 1.4 aperture, get the sigma 50 1.4.


Confused as to why you can't see the videos.. I'm on my iPad and they work just fine


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> There are days in very bright sunshine at the beach I know I'll need better than f/16,
> Whether that is in the winter with bright snow or in the summer with reflective water.
> To each their own, I guess I'm a bit of a loner when it comes to common or uncommon norms.


Yeah I agree each to their own. Whatever floats your boat. Anyways, best of luck with whatever you decide on.



chrisburke said:


> Confused as to why you can't see the videos.. I'm on my iPad and they work just fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


well, this is what I see from using safari on my iPad 1.










I don't know? As you can see. Where the youtube video is supposed to be. It shows an error, and stating that I'm seeing this because I don't have flash or youtube is down. Linked youtube video's work on my iPad on some forums, and not on others. Not too sure.

Sorry to get off topic lawrence.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

phuviano said:


> I don't know? As you can see. Where the youtube video is supposed to be. It shows an error, and stating that I'm seeing this because I don't have flash or youtube is down. Linked youtube video's work on my iPad on some forums, and not on others. Not too sure.
> 
> Sorry to get off topic lawrence.


Interesting.. Links in safari usually work for me.. Though I'm viewing this (and most forums) from tapatalk (highly recommend it)


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> Yes, That's true, The G lens cost a bit more,
> Also the maximum aperture is: f/1.8 and the minimum aperture is: *f/16* on the G lens
> 
> Where as for less money and the capability of manual use with the D lens,
> ...


One more difference I think was missed on the G is the Silent Wave Autofocus Motor. I need that for my Nikon D60. For $250 and a sharp lens with great bokeh, I snapped it up when it came out. Now to save for the D7000!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

JCCanuck said:


> One more difference I think was missed on the G is the Silent Wave Autofocus Motor. I need that for my Nikon D60. For $250 and a sharp lens with great bokeh, I snapped it up when it came out. Now to save for the D7000!


That's true, That silent motor might help for getting candid shots,
Also, The softer bokeh might be nicer than the sharper edged bokeh in the D series.

Maybe I should get a nice G and look around for a cheap D for my creative shots.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

phuviano said:


> ... *You don't need a manual aperture ring on a d80. All modern dslr's like the d80 have the aperture controlled by the camera. There is no purpose of an aperture ring on newer dslr's, maybe for video, but your camera doesn't shoot video. For a film camera, yes the aperture ring is needed, but not on a d80.*
> 
> The 1.8g does cost about twice the price, but its twice the lens imo. Does everything better than the 1.8d. Flare resistance, bokeh, corner to corner sharpness wide open, af speed, colour/contrast, etc...


Exactly.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I wasn't impressed with the D90 for video,
That's why I decided to buy the D80 and shoot just still shots.

I realize that DSLR's are going more and more electronic and setting up via the camera body
is the norm nowadays, But, I still like to fiddle around with manual lens controls.

Just call me an old "Cameraphile"
It's hard to move onwards I guess.

The Nikon D80 that I bought comes with a 18-55 kit lens,
So I guess I'll be forced to use the camera controls until I can get a "Nifty 50"


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Lawrence said:


> I love this guy, His reviews are hysterical.
> Great walk about reviews in the streets of Hong Kong.


Interesting to hear the correct pronunciation of "Nikon." My Japanese-speaking friend confirmed that we speak it wrong in North America.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Interesting to see that the AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8D is selling out fast at Toronto retailers,
For a lens that isn't a fully enclosed G type lens, It certainly seems to be popular.

I'd better get one fast.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> Interesting to see that the AF NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8D is selling out fast at Toronto retailers,
> For a lens that isn't a fully enclosed G type lens, It certainly seems to be popular.
> 
> I'd better get one fast.


They are really cheap at e-Bay if you don't mind a used one... I bought mine through e-Bay I think I paid $100. It's perfect in condition and optics, not brand new but close enough for the savings.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

screature said:


> They are really cheap at e-Bay if you don't mind a used one... I bought mine trough e-Bay I think I paid $100. It's perfect in condition and optics, not brand new but close enough for the savings.


I just got a brand new one today from Mostly Digital in London, Ontario.
It was one of their last two online in stock on sale for $139.99.

Not bad, Considering they are selling for $159.99 almost every else right now.

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> I just got a brand new one today from Mostly Digital in London, Ontario.
> It was one of their last two online in stock on sale for $139.99.
> 
> Not bad, Considering they are selling for $159.99 almost every else right now.
> ...


Well as long as you are happy.


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Lawrence said:


> There are days in very bright sunshine at the beach I know I'll need better than f/16,
> Whether that is in the winter with bright snow or in the summer with reflective water.
> To each their own, I guess I'm a bit of a loner when it comes to common or uncommon norms.


Just curious... do you use a polarizer or neutral density filter when shooting in these conditions?


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

Love my 50.. One of my most used lenses


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Kami said:


> Just curious... do you use a polarizer or neutral density filter when shooting in these conditions?


I never use any filters, Just the skylight.


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

Lawrence said:


> I just got a brand new one today from Mostly Digital in London, Ontario.
> It was one of their last two online in stock on sale for $139.99.
> 
> Not bad, Considering they are selling for $159.99 almost every else right now.


Currently $149 at Camera Canada.

Nikon 50mm f/1.8 D AF


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Lawrence said:


> I never use any filters, Just the skylight.


If you are shooting in very bright conditions and you have dropped the ISO as low as it can go and you are still shooting at f16 or f22, then you are definitely going to start running into diffraction issues affecting sharpness. 

You may already know this but you can get neutral density filters that will drop you enough stops to start using apertures in the f8 range (where most lenses have optimum sharpness). A polarizer will affect exposure in much the same way but give you the added benefit of removing reflections from water, etc.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Kami said:


> If you are shooting in very bright conditions and you have dropped the ISO as low as it can go and you are still shooting at f16 or f22, then you are definitely going to start running into diffraction issues affecting sharpness.
> 
> You may already know this but you can get neutral density filters that will drop you enough stops to start using apertures in the f8 range (where most lenses have optimum sharpness). A polarizer will affect exposure in much the same way but give you the added benefit of removing reflections from water, etc.


Nice tip, Thanks, I'll have to try some filters.
Found a nice video on just what you mean.





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






Digital Photography Tips: Digital Photography School


----------



## Kami (Jul 29, 2002)

Here's a pretty good tutorial with sample photos

"The Ultimate Guide To Neutral Density Filters" by Peter Hill | RedBubble


----------

